# Lots of free eBooks about horses.



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

Everyone likes something for free - about $4000 worth of free eBooks (not paper ones, unfortunately) have been given away this week alone through the Good Horse Books blog. There's no limit on the number of books to give away while they are free (the authors would like to give 10,000 or more away if they could as that promotes their books). Each day they update with the free books for that day that relate to horses in some way, though today included a lot of free recipe books (the connection to horses being that horse people still need to eat - lol) and there are a lot of romances that involve people who ride horses. Sometimes there are books about dogs - there is a novel today called Down From The Mountain and it looks brilliant (and it's free today).

Good Horse Books 

They also list some of the most popular horse eBooks that are for sale each day. If you don't have a Kindle for reading the eBooks, you can get a free Kindle reading app for your computer, laptop, iPhone or iPad (there's a link on the page - it's free too). Today there are some print books if you don't have a Kindle or if you want to give a nice book to someone as a present. I've just downloaded ten free eBooks to my computer and Kindle and bought a couple of the other books.

I hope you get lots of free books there!


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just worked out that I've downloaded over $300 of free books from this site today and yesterday - from non-fiction, classics, romances and children's books that have something to do with horses. The top 12 horse books for sale today have just been listed (these aren't free) and I've just bought a brilliant looking book by Buck Brannaman called 'Believe' for $8.24 which is about half the price of it's paper version. I wish the My Friend Flicka, Thunderhead and Green Grass Of Wyoming series were on Kindle, but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks! I just downloaded at least a dozen free romances and 2 free cook books. Definately bookmarking that blog!


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2008)

I've gone back over all the free books from the past week. Some aren't free any more but quite a few are still on the free list, so I grabbed another hundred or so dollars worth of them (based on what their price is when they're not free). One book had been free a few days ago but was back to being $5.99 (or some unusual price like $5.87 - something like that) but it was a book I'd wanted to read for ages, so I bought it anyway and kicked myself for not picking it up on the day it was free.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Coolio! Thanks for showing me this:lol::wink:


----------

